# 2 male * 2 female Guinea Pigs



## crazychic002 (Jun 1, 2010)

We have two 4 month old male guinea pigs and two 8 month old female guinea pigs who we simply cannot afford to keep. They are very friendly and have never bitten. They have lived indoors since we got them, however we feel it would be better for them to go to a home where they can live outdoors. 

We would like the pairs to remain together so please only enquire if you can do so. We have an indoor cage for each pair if it is required. PLease ask if you have any more questions!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Where are you? I am looking for 2 girls to go with my neutered boy  who's who in the pictures? lol

*Heidi*


----------



## crazychic002 (Jun 1, 2010)

Im in Aldershot in Hampshire, just shy of two hours from you. I could drive them to you if you would like. They are the ones in the pink cage. The white one is Shandy and the Black one is Smudge (she has chocolate coloured patches on her back)


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

hi i can take all of them i'm in southampton


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

crazychic002 said:


> Im in Aldershot in Hampshire, just shy of two hours from you. I could drive them to you if you would like. They are the ones in the pink cage. The white one is Shandy and the Black one is Smudge (she has chocolate coloured patches on her back)


Hiya. I wish I had known about these last week, we have a friend staying with us this weekend from Waterlooville! She could have brought them to me. 
You dont want to be driving all this way! Its more like 3 hours to us, we are nearer Peterborough/Wisbech than Cambridge. Its proberly a bit far  you will proberly find someone closer who will love them without you having to travel. I would say I could meet you halfway at somewhere like south-mimms but I wouldnt want to drive there on the big roads on my own so I would have to get my mum to take me!

*Heidi*


----------



## crazychic002 (Jun 1, 2010)

They have all been taken, to a lovely new home!


----------

